# Converters, Transformers, Adapters



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello All,
I truly appreciate this forum!!! Thank you in advance for the help.

I hope to be moved to Italy by summer. I am only going to take my computer (PC), printer, cassette player, DVD player, my electric toothbrush, hairdryer and curling iron. I am a bit confused on the converters versus the transformers. Since I will only be bringing these electronics, will I have to use a converter or transformer for all of these? I know, silly questions, but I am trying to buy things like that before I make the move.

Also, I trust it is probably cheaper to buy small electronics like toasters, coffee machines, etc over in Italy or from a European web site?

Kind Regards,
Charlotte


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On your electronic stuff (i.e. the PC, printer, cassette player and DVD player) check the UL label to see what they say. Many electronic devices will take 110 - 250 V and if that's the case, you only need to change the power cord or get a plug adapter.

The DVD player can be a problem, as DVDs are "zoned" and there's the issue of whether or not a US DVD player will play disks back on a European television. It's actually pretty easy to find a "zoneless" DVD player in Europe that will play both Zone 1 (i.e. US) and Zone 2 (European) DVDs.

For the other stuff (electric toothbrush, hairdryer and curling iron), you'd probably do better to buy new ones in Italy - unless any of them are dual voltage. (Check the UL label.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

*Adapters etc*



Bevdeforges said:


> On your electronic stuff (i.e. the PC, printer, cassette player and DVD player) check the UL label to see what they say. Many electronic devices will take 110 - 250 V and if that's the case, you only need to change the power cord or get a plug adapter.
> 
> The DVD player can be a problem, as DVDs are "zoned" and there's the issue of whether or not a US DVD player will play disks back on a European television. It's actually pretty easy to find a "zoneless" DVD player in Europe that will play both Zone 1 (i.e. US) and Zone 2 (European) DVDs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev!!! You are a light in the dark tunnel of moving!!!!
Kind Regards,
Charlotte


----------

